# crossing breeds



## this_guy (Oct 20, 2009)

i am wondering if you breed a parlor roller to a high flyer what will you get??? will they be high flyers that roll??? can somebody let me know thanks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

this_guy said:


> i am wondering if you breed a parlor roller to a high flyer what will you get??? will they be high flyers that roll??? can somebody let me know thanks


*A bird that can't fly well. *GEORGE


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

ha ha ha, similar to breeding a Jacobin with a fan Tail to get a breed thats neither a Jacobin nor a Fan Tail..... ????


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

u might get say a mid flyer single roller but paolar rollers roll on the foor it would be better to use other rollers


----------

